# General > Sport >  Lossie game is OFF

## JEBriskham

A pitch inspection took place this morning and all looked okay at 8:30am. Unfortunately it's been snowing pretty heavily all morning since then. It's now proving impossible to keep the lines cleared so the game has been called OFF.

----------

